# WDF-related dreams



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Ok, this is really strange. So much so that I almost didn't post.  But then I figured, WTH, I have nothing better to do today! :lol:


I will admit that I have weird, funky dreams all the time, so that's pretty much the norm for me. I have a recurring nightmare that is almost to the point where I'm not even scared in it anymore because I know what's coming and I just wake up right before the bad stuff happens, but back to the point of this post:

Do any of y'all ever dream about people from this forum that you have never met before? Or even have dreams where you know that someone in that dream was "person x," but the dream was maybe not directly about them or anything? :-k :???: 

... Before I go any further, I'll wait to see what kind of responses I get! :-\" :lol: :lol:


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Instead...lets guess who your boogie man is:lol:

I say it's Jeff Oehlsen.=D>


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

OMG!  


Let me just add that the WDF dream was not a nightmare or anything like that, so no boogie men were involved!


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Jeff, the WDF sex symbol? :-\"


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Darn! There goes my fun for the day!:x


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

You guys are just not right! [-X :lol:

Who knows, though, it might have been YOU, Howard!


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Nope, this board and those on it have never made it into my dreams/nightmares. Though last night I did have a weird one too, left me scratching my head wondering where the hell that came from?


----------



## Michael Wise (Sep 14, 2008)

Every now and then the picture on the main page is some blonde in really short shorts......can't remember what kind of dog.....


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Gotta just KEEP smoking the weed. On again and off again will cause that shit. 

My guess was an early childhood fascination with prescription drugs.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

:lol: Naahhh, I don't even take anything for pain when I hurt myself, and the only time I have ever been around weed was right out of high school when I thought I was in love with a guy and found out 2 years later that I really wasn't. He was a big-time pot smoker, but I never had the desire to even try it. I'm sure I lived much of those 2 years with a contact buzz, though.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Kristen Cabe said:


> You guys are just not right! [-X :lol:
> 
> Who knows, though, it might have been YOU, Howard!



You might be right. Haven't seen any pictures of me lately, Have you? I'm looking kinda ogreish these days. And,.. me being within 30 miles of you last month probably had your neck hairs up.:razz:


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Haven't had any dreams about anyone on this forum . In an earlier thread there was a women talking about her tattoos . Still waiting on pictures of those . That might be a good start .


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> You might be right. Haven't seen any pictures of me lately, Have you? I'm looking kinda ogreish these days. And,.. me being within 30 miles of you last month probably had your neck hairs up.:razz:


I _completely_ _forgot_ about that; you were in H'ville, weren't you? And no, I have no idea what you look like. 


Why is it that you all automatically assumed it was a sensual dream? 

And that it involved _Jeff_? 


Maybe it did.







Honestly, though, I'm the _only_ weirdo that has dreams involving forum members, eh? I knew I shouldn't have posted this!


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

So... what was the dream about?


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> You might be right. Haven't seen any pictures of me lately, Have you? I'm looking kinda ogreish these days. And,.. me being within 30 miles of you last month probably had your neck hairs up.:razz:


Speaking of bad dreams with ogres .. Sheesh look what you started now Howard! .. :-o http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogRHcwTP5Bc


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Kristen Cabe said:


> I _completely_ _forgot_ about that; you were in H'ville, weren't you? And no, I have no idea what you look like.



Ogre Incognito...










Ogre In Question....










Told Ya. Be afraid...be very afraid


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Nice one, Geoff.

Some people should have to take an exam before posting on youtube though. Wish I had that much time on my hands.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Okay.....I'll come clean, as I have been sitting here laughing at this....

had one a while ago and it was Connie S telling me that I was great at feeding RAW....only issue.....stuffed bunnies in the dog dishes.....

Don't ask....I have no idea where it came from......


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Always wondered why my dogs in the 60's got so mellow when I indulged in those interesting things.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Howard, I thought you were bigger. GSD looks huge.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Kristen Cabe said:


> Ok, this is really strange. So much so that I almost didn't post.  But then I figured, WTH, I have nothing better to do today! :lol:
> 
> 
> I will admit that I have weird, funky dreams all the time, so that's pretty much the norm for me. I have a recurring nightmare that is almost to the point where I'm not even scared in it anymore because I know what's coming and I just wake up right before the bad stuff happens, but back to the point of this post:
> ...


I think you and Howard both need help! :razz:


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Howard, I thought you were bigger. GSD looks huge.


6-2 205 aint big enough for you?
Getting old ya know. Harder to keep the weight on even with all the lifting.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I think you and Howard both need help! :razz:


 Yea...we can go to therapy together. That'll save me a lot of time and gas stalking her. LOL:razz::razz:

Somehow me being the boogie man has morphed into something. Not quite sure yet though.#-o


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Always wondered why my dogs in the 60's got so mellow when I indulged in those interesting things.


And bass coming out of a speaker really is a purple haze. wait a minute, I don't know what that means.

DFrost


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

David Frost said:


> And bass coming out of a speaker really is a purple haze. wait a minute, I don't know what that means.
> 
> DFrost


I don't know what it means either. Mine was GREEN HAZE!!!


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

This is a little off the OP topics, but a funny story anyway. A couple years ago I had puppy programs in place with two federal prison systems near me. One mens prison, and one womens prison. I stopped by every Friday and worked with the inmates and my puppies for a half day in each prison. (they are about an hour apart)
Anyway I went into the womens prison one day and one of the VERY attractive 1/2 Philipino girls, about 22 years old started telling me about the dreams that she had been having about me!!
As cool as that was to hear about, I had to have her removed from the program on the spot.
I just thank God I did not hear about that at the mens prison, then I would have had to remove MYSELF from the program on the spot! LOL
..........Now back to the OP dreaming about Jeff and Howard.:razz:


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

mike suttle said:


> Anyway I went into the womens prison one day and one of the VERY attractive 1/2 Philipino girls, about 22 years old started telling me about the dreams that she had been having about me!!
> As cool as that was to hear about, I had to have her removed from the program on the spot.


Mike,

Haven't you heard about the "don't ask, don't tell" policy? 
On the other hand, I used to work with this VERY attractive
Fillipina many years ago. A bunch of us where in a bar and some strange dude came over and started talking trash to her after she declined his invitation to dance. She was cool
until he stuck his hand down her blouse. Before anyone could do anything she'd whipped out a balisong. A couple of clicks and dude was bleeding from both arms and the balisong was back in her back pocket. VERY impressive and scary


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> This is a little off the OP topics, but a funny story anyway. A couple years ago I had puppy programs in place with two federal prison systems near me. One mens prison, and one womens prison. I stopped by every Friday and worked with the inmates and my puppies for a half day in each prison. (they are about an hour apart)
> Anyway I went into the womens prison one day and one of the VERY attractive 1/2 Philipino girls, about 22 years old started telling me about the dreams that she had been having about me!!
> As cool as that was to hear about, I had to have her removed from the program on the spot.
> I just thank God I did not hear about that at the mens prison, then I would have had to remove MYSELF from the program on the spot! LOL
> ..........Now back to the OP dreaming about Jeff and Howard.:razz:


I get it. You kicked her out of the program because her dreams were not exotic enough for you?


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> Okay.....I'll come clean, as I have been sitting here laughing at this....had one a while ago and it was Connie S telling me that I was great at feeding RAW....only issue.....stuffed bunnies in the dog dishes.....Don't ask....I have no idea where it came from......


 So I'm_ NOT_ the only weirdo! And your dream was about as off-the-wall as mine was! I have absolutely no idea why I dreamed what I dreamed, or why the specific person(s) were involved, but this is probably the 3rd dream I've had that forum members have been in, and they've all been completely different as far as context...and content... I guess I just have a very active imagination or something...8-[ 







Howard Knauf said:


> Yea...we can go to therapy together. That'll save me a lot of time and gas stalking her. LOL:razz::razz: Somehow me being the boogie man has morphed into something. Not quite sure yet though.#-o


Me, either, but at this point it's getting a little creepy! First it was Jeff that was the alleged boogie man, and now it's you.  I think this thread has progressed to 'beyond weird' status now.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Kristen Cabe said:


> .. I guess I just have a very active imagination or something...8-[
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Too much of that new sleeping aid, huh? Forget the name of the stuff. Makes you do weird thing in your sleep.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

It's just melatonin!!!! :razz:


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Howard, I thought you were bigger. GSD looks huge.


If that's a GSD, Howard's an Eskimo!!


Kristen, were you wearing your black socks in the dream?


----------



## Debbie High (Jul 2, 2006)

I dreamed that Bob Scott walked out of my bedroom in my red flannel(with black scotty dogs) pajamas! Also had on my Uggs.....it was hilarious! Woke myself up laughing!


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

David Frost said:


> And bass coming out of a speaker really is a purple haze. wait a minute, I don't know what that means.
> 
> DFrost


Why is a fish coming out of your speaker?


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Kristen, were you wearing your black socks in the dream?


:lol: Not that I recall. I don't know what I was wearing, to be honest


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

So did you dream about Jeff O and was he wearing a rattlesnake....?


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

This summer when I had my siberian litter I had a dream that I went out and lifted the lid off the doghouse and the puppies had turned themselves from seven siberians to a huge multitude of malinois puppies and I was all panicked about how I was going to pass them off as huskies...
Musta been spending too much time on WDF.....

Not quite as weird as the dream where my dog Noah was wearing an apron and walking on his hind legs and frying me up a bacon and egg breakfast.....WTF? :-o


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Lynn Cheffins said:


> Not quite as weird as the dream where my dog Noah was wearing an apron and walking on his hind legs and frying me up a bacon and egg breakfast.....WTF? :-o


LMAO....that is too funny!!!


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> So did you dream about Jeff O and was he wearing a rattlesnake....?


Um.........no. 








Lynn Cheffins said:


> This summer when I had my siberian litter I had a dream that I went out and lifted the lid off the doghouse and the puppies had turned themselves from seven siberians to a huge multitude of malinois puppies and I was all panicked about how I was going to pass them off as huskies...
> Musta been spending too much time on WDF.....
> 
> Not quite as weird as the dream where my dog Noah was wearing an apron and walking on his hind legs and frying me up a bacon and egg breakfast.....WTF? :-o


 TOO funny!!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

leslie cassian said:


> Why is a fish coming out of your speaker?


LOL, I doubt it really was a fish. Haven't you ever heard about sounds turning into colors when people are trippin?


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Bass - as in fish

Bass - as in tone


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Debbie High said:


> I dreamed that Bob Scott walked out of my bedroom in my red flannel(with black scotty dogs) pajamas! Also had on my Uggs.....it was hilarious! Woke myself up laughing!



 Careful now! Cindy has pictures! :lol: O :wink:

......... :-k What the heck are Uggs...or should I even ask? =;:wink:
.....and I sure ain't gonna ask how I got in your pajamas!!!! 8-[ 8-[ :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Careful now! Cindy has pictures! :lol: O :wink:
> 
> ......... :-k What the heck are Uggs...or should I even ask? =;:wink:
> .....and I sure ain't gonna ask how I got in your pajamas!!!! 8-[ 8-[ :lol:





Yeah, Debbie. How did Bob get in your pajamas? :lol:


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

I don't know Bob the scottie PJs you could keep, but its the sight of her UGGS walking out of the door without her that woke her up.

T


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

:lol::lol::lol::lol: I still don't know what the heck Uggs are!:lol::lol::lol::lol:

...............:-k I did have a pair of Hopalong Cassidy PJs when I was a kid though. :-D


----------



## Debbie High (Jul 2, 2006)

Here are the Uggs, Bob. Only mine are chestnet, not black. http://www.uggaustralia.com/ProductDetails.aspx?gID=w&productID=5125&model=Coquette

I have no memory of how or why he was wearing my pajamas.....was sitting in the kitchen drinking my coffee and he was walking down the hall wearing them. Oh, and his glasses were broken and taped back together!LOL 

Are we the older generation or what!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

WOW! I can see where the Ugg name comes from :lol:........and I DO remember the broken and taped glasses! :-\":-\" :-# ;-)


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Now THAT's some funny stuff! Bob in scottie PJ's and UGGS!?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Not wearing Uggs. It's just my hairy toes!:-&


----------

